# Digital camera below 11000 Rs.



## sainit (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!

Friends very soon i want to purchase a digital camera. But my budget is about 11000 thousand Rs. 

Can u pls suggest me any good camera in this budget and pls tell me the price of these camera in the market if u know.
*
---Canon powershot A430
---Sony Cybershot DSC W5
*
and where i purchase them in DELHI.

thanx 
sainit


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the Sony Cybershot mentioned by u is a good bet. Coz my friend is using it and even i hv seen its functionality. I has various modes of operation. 

* If u wanna record a video for personal use (to be watched later on ur PC or TV) it has a mode for it.
* If u wanna record a video, but wana send it to ur friends via mail, it has a email mode in it that will reduce the size of the Video and compress to to be sent later via a respectable (small) email attachment.
* The pictures also hv a normal mode as well as an e-mail mode so that u are not forced to send large attachments while sendin/sharing pics via email or messenger.


I think u shud go in for a Sony.....I live in Mumbai but i think in Delhi, Enquiring abt this digicam in Nehru place will be a good bet along with the Authorised Sony Center/showrooms. Please check if u get a charger or no, IMHO, u shud get a charger with it along with batterries.


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## sainit (Jul 15, 2006)

ashu  thanx alot for ur suggestion. 
Can u pls tell me the Price of Memory stic Pro for 512Mb and 1 GB as well as price for this Sony Cbyershot DSC W5


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well bro, i guess the Sony Cybershot shud fall around Rs. 10,500/- +- Rs. 200/-

As for the memory stick, i will let u knw later coz as of now i dnt hv any idea abt it...


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jul 15, 2006)

i guess Sony Cybershot DSC W5 works with AAA or AA batteries .. so it is not a good deal .... Li ion batteries rocks


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 15, 2006)

doesnt it have inbuilt battery ?


----------



## Prince Stephen Ranji (Jul 15, 2006)

Sony Cybershot S40 is the best Digital Camera.You can get it for some 10K


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2006)

To get an idea of the prices and also specifications of different brands/models, you may visit the following site.

www.jjmehta.com


----------



## True Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

Add a poll.
I'll suggest Sony Cybershot


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 16, 2006)

the memory stick of sony is very costly as compared to memory card used in other cameras


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2006)

amit_at_stg said:
			
		

> the memory stick of sony is very costly as compared to memory card used in other cameras



It used to be very costly. But I think it has come down drastically and is now priced not much higher than other memories. Also if I am correct, lower priced compatibles are available from other reputed brands like Sandisk.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 19, 2006)

I would definitely suggest Sony DSC-W5. It is the best in this price range. I bought it last month and have been using it and i am totally satisfied. The MRP is 10,990 but if u bargain, u may get it by 10,500/400 or so as I got it.

              Also, buy from a genuine dealer and insist on a warranty card. The box includes- 2 batteries, travel charger, TV lead, USB lead for connecting to comp, Software CD. 

             I also bought a SANDISK 512 MB memory stick which set me back by Rs. 1900/- as Sony Memory Sticks are expensive. I u wud like 2 go for 1 GB memory stick, it will cost around 2800/2900 bucks.

Go for this camera dude and have fun.

Pankaj


----------

